# Spinning- Review of SpinOlution Echo spinning wheel



## Carlene1

I'm about ready to invest in a SpinOlution Echo spinning wheel. My first wheel. I've only used a drop spindle. Do any of you experienced spinners have any pros or cons on this wheel? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cdambro

I am looking forward to seeing the answers you get. I also looked at that wheel and it looks nice. My first wheel is an Ashford Traditional which I love but I am looking for another wheel and the Echo was one I looked at.


----------



## FiberQueen

I would be interested in the answer.


----------



## IndigoSpinner

I don't know anything about the wheel, but here's what the internet has to say about it:






https://www.spinolution.com/echo/

http://www.girlwithahook.com/shop-online/spinolution-echo-spinning-wheel

http://www.bluebarnfiber.com/Echo-Spinolution-Spinning-Wheel-_p_216.html

http://www.threeravens.net/product/spinolution-echo-spinning-wheel/


----------



## Alpaca Farmer

I have an Echo (my first wheel) and also a King Bee. I love them both. So much so that I became a distributor several years ago. I have spun very thin yarn as well as bulky yarn. The Spinolution wheels have a hook orifice which allows you to do art yarn or to add beads of different sizes. 
I especially appreciate the way a Spinolution wheel treadles - the back and forth rocker bar is so much easier on arthritic ankles (which I have). The traditional treadle requires much more use of your ankle.
I loan out my Echo to potential customers, and so far, every one who has tried it out has purchased one for themselves. 
I have also tried the Pollywog, but it is made for a smaller person with shorter legs. 
If you purchase a Spinolution, the company stands behind their product and work to resolve any issues that might arise. The wheels are USA made.
You will not be disappointed in a Spinolution Echo.


----------



## IndigoSpinner

I'm really impressed with the attachable skein winder and both the lazy kates. I was wondering if the yarn winder will wind directly from the lazy kate that can be mounted on the top of the wheel.

Majacraft has a stand-alone skein winder that lets you put a bobbin on it and then it winds directly from the bobbin: http://www.majacraft.co.nz/accessories/skeiner.php


----------

